# any opening day deer?



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

I am not going to be posting one. I did see a doe just before, 9, that hung around till about 20 after 9, but was 50-60 yds out, good luck all, be safe


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

okay then lol


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

michael marrs said:


> I am not going to be posting one. I did see a doe just before, 9, that hung around till about 20 after 9, but was 50-60 yds out, good luck all, be safe


Check out the LFTS threads


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

I found them earlier today , thanks


----------

